# 12th Scale Question...



## hotspot (Oct 9, 2001)

On a 12l4 what is the difference I should notice when going from a thin lube on the pod damper disk to a thicker lube? 

I would think it would make the car more aggressive but I was told differently.. There explanation was with the thinner lube the car reacted faster than with the thicker (slower) lube.. 

What do you guys thing?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

That's exactly right. thin lube will make the car more responsive and drive ' twitchier' for short tracks with alot of switch back style tight sections, where thicker lube will make the care feel more planted in the rear and it will feel that there is more on power push to the car.


----------

